

Schneier: Hacking Mifare Transport Cards - dominik
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/08/hacking_mifare.html

======
dominik
The Mifare chip is used in transport cards (i.e. subway passes) around the
world. It had poor security. Researchers hacked it. They published. The
company, NXP, sued.

A Dutch court wisely ruled: "Damage to NXP is not the result of the
publication of the article but of the production and sale of a chip that
appears to have shortcomings."

~~~
pchristensen
It's been a while since I've been as proud of any legal system as that quote
made me about Holland's.

~~~
dominik
I agree, I love that quote.

------
donw
In this day and age, I'm amazed companies think that they can get away with
this. It would have cost NXP, what, an extra fifty grand to bring in a
cryptological consultant? Versus the nightmare of having to upgrade millions
of readers?

~~~
dominik
CEO:

If no one notices, we save money, which means a better bottom line now, which
means a better bonus for me, since my reward incentives are strongly biased
towards the short term. What to do...

